# Transmission fluid for Nissan Altima



## vaibhavkolhe (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi, I own a 2002 Nissan Altima and recently got the oil filter replaced. While doing a check, the technician said that I was running low on transmission fluid and that I should get it replaced ASAP. 
Does anyone know what is the approximate charge of changing the transmission fluid and what is the recommended brand?
If I decide not to change now, how long can I wait to do a change?

Thanks,
Vaibhav


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

vaibhavkolhe said:


> Hi, I own a 2002 Nissan Altima and recently got the oil filter replaced. While doing a check, the technician said that I was running low on transmission fluid and that I should get it replaced ASAP.
> Does anyone know what is the approximate charge of changing the transmission fluid and what is the recommended brand?
> If I decide not to change now, how long can I wait to do a change?
> 
> ...


i dont know why your tranny oil would be low but okay.. anyway they say about 60-65k but i change mine at 30-35k .. get it done at a nissan dealership.. you're better off...


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Good advice.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

vaibhavkolhe said:


> Hi, I own a 2002 Nissan Altima and recently got the oil filter replaced. While doing a check, the technician said that I was running low on transmission fluid and that I should get it replaced ASAP.
> Does anyone know what is the approximate charge of changing the transmission fluid and what is the recommended brand?
> If I decide not to change now, how long can I wait to do a change?
> 
> ...


Normally you change the transmission fluid at 80000km (standard manual). You can check with Motul brand. They do very high quality produces (oil, transmission and brake fluid)


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't forget to check for varnishing. While mileage is a good mark to go by, nothing beats proper visual check at every oil change at least.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Automatic or manual tranny??


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey,
If it's a manual tranny, the oil transmission has to be API GL-4, only 75W85
If it's a automatic tranny, you can put Motul dexron III, better than Nissan oil

This especifications are only for a 2.5L


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Very few fluids meet the 75W-85 GL4 standard right out of the box. The two Red Line synthetic fluids (MTL & MT-90) are 70W-80 and 75W-90 respectively. A roughly 50/50 mix works OK.

There is an even wider disparity of weights in the Royal Purple fluids: Max-Gear and syncromax. Again, I think a 50/50 mix (or 60/40, heavy on the Max-Gear) _should_ work OK, but I don't know anyone who's _actually_ tried it.

But my favorite fluid for Nissan trannies is this stuff:

http://specialtyformulations.netfirms.com/store/nfoscomm/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=32

Best stuff I've used in my SpecV's 6-speed.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

vaibhavkolhe said:


> Hi, I own a 2002 Nissan Altima and recently got the oil filter replaced. While doing a check, the technician said that I was running low on transmission fluid and that I should get it replaced ASAP.
> Does anyone know what is the approximate charge of changing the transmission fluid and what is the recommended brand?
> If I decide not to change now, how long can I wait to do a change?
> 
> ...


Check this out : http://www.ppsonline.net/motul.htm#gear


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Here you have the all Motul line. You will find what you need

http://www.motorspot.com/index1.html


----------

